# Black Jacket and ............. Coloured Pants



## kleggy (May 6, 2012)

Whats a good match for a Black jacket? Fairly Random Question but what do you reckon . Dont Wanna stand out too much


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Dark camo isnt too flashy.
If you really don't want to stick out just go with back or grey.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I rock crazy bright pants with my black jacket it looks dope. The all black jacket covers alot more space on the visual so it pops just right. Plenty of kids want to wear all black, dark gray, camo, dark green...if your gonna do that why ask. Not that I blame anyone I had all dark gear in the past but I've been born again.

Plus I'd like a bit of me to be able to be seen in the trees or cliff I fall off of.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I also like the black+color combo. As snowklinger said, black really makes the other colors pop. I also like that I can pair anything with black, so when getting ready in the morning (or even when shopping) I do not have worry about whether the color(s) and/patterns match or clash.
But I prefer black pants with a colored jacket. I think of pants as my 'serious'/workman item of clothing (needs to be able to take plenty of abuse and be really waterproof) and jackets as something to have fun with. Also a brightly colored jacket makes it easier get spotted (both in the trees and among the crowds around the resort runs) and I am wondering whether a black jacket would be too hot on the chairlift on a sunny day (not a problem for me - I am always cold...)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm always fucken hot. Buddy I ride with always cold. Maybe cuz my jacket is black and his is white?

Just kidding he's a giant pussy and I make sure he remembers. :cheeky4:


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

My opinion is that you should get some dark green wool snow pants. I love mine which almost never let moisture through and they're warm even when wet.


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

I do black jacket + orange pants.

It's easier to spot me as I usually go into things headfirst.


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

Flannel trousers in dark shade are the most versatile as they can be worn through a good part of the year and match with a wide variety of men's blazers and jacket fabrics.
Or you can try cotton canvas in light shade, chinos that reflect your best personality in the jacket they’re paired with.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

flipstah said:


> I do black jacket + orange pants.
> 
> It's easier to spot me as I usually go into things headfirst.


Nice Necro cast.:happy:


----------

